

Dealers Sue Tesla to block stores in NY and MA - rct
http://www.autonews.com/article/20121019/RETAIL07/121019834/dealers-sue-tesla-in-mass-n-y-to-block-company-stores
I'm thinking this could backfire big time against dealers.  It's going to expose the out-dated dealer franchise system.  Most consumers don't understand why you can't buy vehicles online or through the manufacturer.
======
rct
This may backfire on dealers. Most consumers don't understand why buying a car
is such a hassle. It's mainly due to the out-dated dealer franchise system.
Dealers are going to fight this tooth and nail, we'll see if consumers take
notice.

